# WW First Grow Time to Harvest?



## LDRunner (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi yall,

I have immensly enjoyed cruising this wonderful site.  Many thanks to all whom provide their expertise and recommendations.  It has certainly helped me out a lot over the last several months.

Winding down on my first grow, exactly 8 weeks tomorrow @ 12/12.  1 WW  made it all the way.  Trichs are about 60% clear, 30% cloudy and 10% amber on most buds except main cola (same as above except only about 5% amber).  Any thoughts based upon my pics on how much longer you would let this lady go.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2008)

Most harvest when the trichs are approx 50% cloudy and 50% amber.  I generally harvest when they are about 70/30 or 60/40 to get a more up high.  I would guess that you have a week or 2 until the trich are 50/50.

Wonderful looking girl, by the way.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 22, 2008)

omg those are amazing!


----------



## deeeeeed (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job....  Can't wait for mine to look that good.   Are these indoor or outdoor?


----------



## Dub_j (Aug 22, 2008)

def. indoor, they look perfect!


----------



## Growdude (Aug 22, 2008)

Sweet White Widow!

Somtimes I let mine go 9 weeks for a 60/40 mix.


----------



## Abso (Aug 22, 2008)

8 weeks is pretty early with WW, give it at least 1-2 more.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice looking nugs. I would just keep a close eye on them trichs and you will know when its time


----------



## 215zealot (Aug 22, 2008)

those look nice i would definately wait a few more weeks i harvested my crop too early and realy messed things up.


----------



## grumpygrowers (Aug 23, 2008)

they look amazing, I've heard that a longer flower period would increase the amount of crystals tho


----------

